# Competition Website?



## theraven (Mar 20, 2013)

Someone on Flickr sent me a link yesterday to this website, it is a global competition site. 

Can't seem to figure it out? Looks like you add shots to the competitions and win stuff?

Legit? Scam? Anyone used it? I've never heard of it?

Tallenge - Earth's Largest Talent Platform


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 20, 2013)

I won't bother to click on the link, but so far, it does sound a bit fishy.

There are a few of these 'competitions' that I've seen over the years.  The basic scam is that they want everyone to submit their photo, then they string you along, saying that you've been chosen for the next round, or as a finalist etc.  Then they tell you that they will put your photo into a book with all the other finalists...which you can purchase $$$$.  

The book is basically page after page of 'contact sheets'.  In other words, they put all the photos into the book (at a very small size)...hoping that people will be gullible enough to buy the overpriced book.  Not technically a scam...but certainly a scheme to separate fools from their money.

I have no idea if your link is similar to this....I'm just relating what I've seen.


----------



## Mully (Mar 20, 2013)

Stay away from this kind of thing if you do not know the company behind it .... save your images for Geo


----------



## KmH (Mar 20, 2013)

> Participants begin by signing up and uploading content that best showcases their talent. They can then broadcast the entry to their social network; to get the word out quickly and start winning votes. For each competition, the entry with the maximum number of votes wins. The winner gets a cash prize and is promoted by Tallenge across various forums......
> 
> .........Tallenge sidesteps the physical limitations of television, allows participants to benefit from their social network and puts every viewer in the judges chair.



It doesn't sound like a talent contest, it sounds more like a popularity contest.
The bigger your social media network, the more votes you get.
Few of the 'judges' are qualified as judges of talent.

Looking at their FAQs, it seems the purpose of the site, and they way the web site will make money, is to mine user/voter info that can then be sold to advertisers.


----------



## jakubsisak (Mar 20, 2013)

There are MANY scams. I've encounter many of those @Big Mike has described above.  As for the other type of competitions; by entering into competitions you are almost certainly giving your photos away and agreeing to royalty-free rights and use.  This includes seemingly legit organizations such as National Geographic, Canadian Geographic, The Weather Network, etc. etc.  On the other hand, if you want your photos to be seen, entering online competitions is a good way of promoting your work.


----------

